

Portal Dev Responds to Glitch Question - mef
http://pastebin.com/Q3gUBvc2

======
mef
Glitch description
[http://www.reddit.com/r/GamePhysics/comments/2gxb7b/portal_w...](http://www.reddit.com/r/GamePhysics/comments/2gxb7b/portal_weird_glitch_that_messes_with_every_prop/)

